# heater core question



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey I got the old girl running today! after putting the radiator back in and sanding the points a little bit she fired right up not too bad for only being turned over hand full of times since early 80's. Now, hit little bit of a snag, noticed a little anti-freeze leaking from fire wall on passenger side, I assume this is the heater core, the leak is not coming from the heater hoses but actually from one of the bottom bolts, anyway anyone out there replace one of these? How hard is it? can someone explain?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is not a easy fix!!!! Might just think about blocking it off for the summer and make it a winter project.
About have to pull the fender to get the heater box off. I have seen holes cut into the inner fender to get to it before. I have never done it that way myself. A little easier on a AC car but sure you told us once yours is non AC. I always put a new core in when I have the engine out. Les


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Even with the fender and inner fender out of the way it is a difficult project, the inside heater box needs to be removed from under the dash. The bottom nut on the heater box is very hard to remove with the inner fender in the way. If you have plans to clean and paint the engine compartment and change bushings I would suggest doing what I did on my 67 and replace the core at that time.


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

great,i was all excited about getting it running bu I guess nothing worth doing is ever easy if and when I tackle this I will ask more questions. what do you mean by block it off?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Run a hose from the water pump to the back of the block bypassing the core,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Run a hose from the water pump to the back of the block bypassing the core,


I ran my GTO like that for many years before the restore. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I've run it that way during the last 7 years that I've owned it. I get enough heat coming thru the firewall where I don't need it out of the heater core too!!


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

on an a/c equipt '70, how hard is it to remove the giant a/c contraption bolted to the firewall? it looks like i can reach all the bolts, but i don't know exactly what's behind there...don't want to get half way in and realize i have to disassemble the whole front end.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I had to change the heater core on my new wifes 64 Lemans. There was just one nut behind he fender that is real hard to get to. Using a mirror and almost crawling into engine bay I got it out in about two hours. Today I think it would be easier with the new ratchet wrench, but you will still need a small mirror. When I purchased my second 65 GTO they had cut a hole in the fender and then welded a patch over it to get to the heater cover, so I had to buy a new inner fender.


----------

